# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Buscando un tapete

## biccthor

Buenas,

Estoy empezando en el cartomagia y me gustaría comprar un buen tapete, ya para que dure, y me gustaria que me recomendarais alguno, o en que datos me tengo que basar para su eleccion, ya que hay mucho tipos y muchos precios y creo que lo que en algunos ya solo por poner la palabra profesional le suman 15€ mas, jajajaj.

Si me podeis pasar algun link por privado, o decirme cual teneis vosotros y si estais contentos, seria genial.

Un saludo.

----------


## Solfa

Para empezar, te sobra y basta con este:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/tapete-verde-p-1589.html

----------


## biccthor

Gracias, este viernes voy a Madrid me pasare por la tienda de magia y me pillo uno de ese estilo.

----------


## Mariano2010

Buen consejo de Solfa, ese tapete te servirá para comenzar. Relación tamaño, precio y calidad están bien.
Saludos!

----------


## Mr Cabruti

Hey! Yo, por si os sirve, hace unas semanas bicheando un poco por el foro encontré un hilo bastante antiguo sobre como fabricar tu propio tapete. Yo seguí los pasos (un poco a mi manera la verdad) y me creé el mío. No se si te interesará pero a mi me hizo ilusión que mi primer tapete fuera "DIY" y la verdad que me quedo genial y es el que uso a diario.
Como digo, no se si te interesará pero es barato, sencillo y hace ilusión, al fin y al cabo lo has hecho tu, no otro tapete igual.
_EDITO: Además! Es mas económico que comprarte uno 
_
Aquí te dejo el enlace al hilo del foro: 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=12340

Así es como queda, bastante competente. El tacto es idéntico a uno original. 
tapete.jpg


Un saludo!! Espero te sirva!!  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## biccthor

Que bien te ha quedado, ¿Se adhiere bien a la mesa? o al depleglar las cartas se mueve un poco

----------


## biccthor

¿Que os parece este?  http://www.undermagic.com/es/tapetes...x50-cm-xl.html

----------


## Mr Cabruti

> Que bien te ha quedado, ¿Se adhiere bien a la mesa? o al depleglar las cartas se mueve un poco


Bueno eso fue un problema al principio, pero luego busque una pistola de esas de silicona en barra (que compré en un chino hace mil años jaja) y le puse unas tiritas abajo y no se mueve eso lo más mínimo. Está perfecta. 



Y respecto al ultimo ese que has pasado. A mi personalmente me gusta, tiene buenas pintas. De hecho en un principio pensé en buscarme un trozo de neopreno para fabricar mi propio tapete. Si al final te decantas por ese ya nos contarás como va. 
Saludooos!!  :001 302:

----------


## Solfa

Te ha quedado genial el tapete!!!! Y por cierto, esa baraja me flipa!

----------


## Mr Cabruti

Si tio! Es de mis favoritas. (Yo además de magia y cardistry, colecciono barajas) Y para magia mis favoritas son la peelers y la cherry casino negra. Para cardistry la virtuoso fw17, la orbit 4th edition y la memento mori. Me alegro que te guste, y gracias, la verdad que estoy muy orgulloso con el resultado del tapete  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302: 
jaja

----------


## tsunami_

Hola

Yo me hice uno un poco más simple con un tapete rancio de un euro y pegándole debajo una malla antideslizante para alfombras. Era otro modelo de malla pero  más o menos de este estilo:
http://www.aki.es/productos/red-antideslizante/idp9479

La pegué con una brocha y aplicándole cola blanca. Hay que aplicar poca para no mojar el tapete pero que se pegue.

Un saludo

----------

